# maternity rights for IP's through surrogacy



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw this fantastic piece of news , and thought that it would be of interest to IP on FF.

_John Healey MP will be presenting a 10 minute bill in Parliament on the 17th April._ _The bill will be calling for improved maternity rights for IPs through Surrogacy._ _Surrogacy UK and Natalie Gamble have supported John in getting this bill to this position by providing information on the increasing prevalence of Surrogacy and the difficulties suffered by Intended Mothers in receiving maternity leave._ _The bill will be screened live on on Tuesday afternoon; you should be able to catch it on the Parliament TV channel or here:_ _http://www.parliamentlive.tv/main/home.aspx_


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi JJ1 and thanks - I've been meaning to post the news. There's more on our blog for anyone interested at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2012/04/13/parliament-to-debate-surrogacy-maternity-rights/.

Will keep you posted when we know the outcome - fingers crossed everyone!

Natalie


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow...brilliant. Thanks.


Jan X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie thanks so much for continuously championing fertility and surrogacy discrimination and issues.

Maybe one day the law will not be discriminatory to some children and parents, and 'Every Child will Matter' no matter how they came into the world or how their family unit is made.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I couldn't agree more - we will get there! 

An exciting day and a step forward today in Parliament - check this out:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2012/04/17/uk-surrogacy-laws-are-unfair-says-mp-today-in-parliament/


----------



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Nat and all.

I have just read your article that you posted with great interest. I noticed that there was no mention of gay male couples who have a child through surrogacy. If the laws do change, will the law not include male gay couples? It really is about time that the law changed but I am worried that it will not include male gay couples and myself and my husband will be excluded because we are men.

Fingers crossed that men have equal rights. 

Regards

Edd


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Edd


Don't worry - there is no way we will let them leave out gay dads!  I know all the coverage is about mothers, but any new laws would have to be non-discriminatory and it is something we will tackle when we get to law-drafting stage if necessary (fingers crossed we do).


Will keep you posted.


Natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats great news, And do please keep campaigning for single parents  and surrogacy, and parental orders! And it would be great if ' an enduring family relationship' was defined in law!!


----------

